# canon 10-18 vs sigma 10-20 3.5



## vandexa2 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have a canon 7d and I am debating currently between these two. I was firs thinking canon partly because the price point is so amazing. but at the store the other day one of the people there said the sigma is far better.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Oct 15, 2016)

Sigma is a great lens. Sometimes better than a canon branded lens. They sell a set, 50mm and 10-18 as a bundle. What's the price difference.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 17, 2016)

vandexa2 said:


> Hi,
> I have a canon 7d and I am debating currently between these two. I was firs thinking canon partly because the price point is so amazing. but at the store the other day one of the people there said the sigma is far better.



you can look at lens review sites like http://www.photozone.de
The Canon is probably better


----------

